
Managing Several Displays with the Multi-Screen Window Placement API - feross
https://web.dev/multi-screen-window-placement/
======
trec
I hope that if this feature requires permission from the user. Otherwise it
allows one more variable for fingerprinting the browser.

~~~
cstuder
New browser APIs generally take privacy and fingerprinting concerns into
account. This one too: [https://web.dev/multi-screen-window-
placement/#security-and-...](https://web.dev/multi-screen-window-
placement/#security-and-permissions)

~~~
0xy
Audio APIs were released as recently as last year that are used for widespread
fingerprinting via audio hardware latency information that is available with
no notice to the user and without their permission, even on websites with zero
audio.

This simply isn't true. That's not even the only recent API that Chrome has
spearheaded that is being abused by ad networks and other nefarious actors.

~~~
gruez
> Audio APIs were released as recently as last year that are used for
> widespread fingerprinting via audio hardware latency information that is
> available with no notice to the user and without their permission, even on
> websites with zero audio.

That seems to be fixed, at least on firefox. The result from console.log(new
AudioContext()) seems to be generic values that don't correspond to the actual
values (eg. it reports the sample rate as 44.1khz, but my system sample rate
is 48khz).

~~~
0xy
None of what you said is relevant to Chrome. Chrome still allows ad networks
to pilfer this information as of the latest version.

Chrome is the worst browser for privacy by far. Between cookie policies,
X-Client-Data backdoors for DoubleClick and APIs like this one it seems
awfully convenient that this stuff continues to make it to production for ad
networks to abuse with impunity.

------
donatj
This is a very odd, very niche feature. I can’t imagine ever wanting a webapp
to organize my windows across displays for me.

~~~
tomayac
I wouldn't call slide show apps niche at this point in history.
[https://web.dev/multi-screen-window-placement/#use-
cases:~:t...](https://web.dev/multi-screen-window-placement/#use-
cases:~:text=Slideshow%20apps%20can%20show%20speaker%20notes,the%20presentation%20on%20an%20external%20projector).

~~~
donatj
I'd say the need to not just move your windows yourself in that given case is
niche.

------
judge2020
Early on in the article you might see that you have to sign up for a token to
use it while it's in the trial stage. If you're wondering what this is about,
see [https://github.com/GoogleChrome/OriginTrials/blob/gh-
pages/d...](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/OriginTrials/blob/gh-
pages/developer-guide.md#what-is-the-thinking-behind-origin-trials)

> The TL;DR is that we strongly value the feedback of real web developers
> (that means you!) during the process of designing and standardizing new
> features. We believe origin trials provide a good way of encouraging that
> feedback, while being extremely careful that the experiments aren’t used by
> sites in production-critical roles or as if they’re finalized features.

------
agentultra
So... when are we going to see machines that just init into a web browser
instead of a desktop? 2 years?

~~~
andrewaylett
Chromebooks? FirefoxOS too -- it might not have taken off enough to be viable,
but it worked.

~~~
agentultra
Good point, I have been missing out!

